# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Римские шторы

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Подскажите где можно приобрести качественные и недорогие римские шторы.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал римские шторы приобретать в проверенных салонах штор.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Мы тоже долгое время искали проверенный салон штор где можно приобрести качественные римские шторы по доступным ценам и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://rolshtora-mogilev.by там и приобрел.

----------

